# حساب المسننات



## saaddd (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*المسننات المستقيمة**الموديل = القطر الخارجي تقسيم (عدد الأسنان + 2 )**القطر الخارجي = الموديل * (عدد الأسنان + 2 )**عدد الأسنان = (القطر الخارجي تقسيم الموديل ) -2**موديل المشط = الخطوة تقسيم 3.14**الخطوة = الموديل تقسيم 3.14**ضرب 3.14**البعد بين المراكز ضرب 2 الناتج تقسيم مجموع عدد الأسنان = الموديل**الموديل ضرب مجموع عدد الأسنان والناتج تقسيم 2 = المراكز**االبعد بين المراكز *2 تقسيم ( الموديل ) = مجموع عدد الأسنان* *حساب مسنن الجنزير* لحساب مسنن الجنزير أولاً نقيس قطر الحبة ثم نقيس المسافة من منتصف الحبة إلى منتصف الحبة الثانية للمساعدة في إنجاز العلاقة التالية رقم ثابت 180 /عدد الأسنان=س نضغط زر sin وبعد ذلك الخطوة / الناتج التي هي من منتصف الحبة إلى منتصف الحبة الأخرى = القطر الوسطي للحصول على القطر الخارجي القطر الوسطي +(قطر الحبه/3)*2)سطي + 2/3 من قطر الحبة للحصول على قطر سفل الفرازة القطر الوسطي - قطر الحبة كاملاً وبطرح القطر الخارجي من قطر السفل وتقسيم الناتج على 2 نحصل على العمق



نتظروا التتمة


----------



## sami20 (11 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا
مشكور على المجهود.

تحياتى


----------



## saaddd (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور هذذذذذه أول تقييم بعد 160 قرائة ما بعرف شو السبب


----------



## khaled.33 (18 أبريل 2010)

اولا مشكور علي المجهود لكن طريقة حساب الجنزير القطر الخارجي غير مضبوط


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## بيف (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على القوانين بس ياريت توضيح القوانين منفصلة ولك الف تحية على المجهود


----------



## بيف (11 مايو 2010)

الموديل=عدد الاسنان+2/القطر الخارجىللترس
الجنزير القطر=عدد الاسنان+2*المسافةبين الحبتين بالينة


----------



## saaddd (16 مايو 2010)

الرجاء طْرحت الموضوع للفائدة 

ولكن أفاجأ بمن يعلق ولا يدري على ما يعلق 
علق أحدهم أن هناك خطأ استفسرت منه لأتدارك الخطأ فتبين من تساؤلاته أنه لا يعرف حساب المسننات 

فالرجاء ممن يعلق أن يوضح ما يشكل عليه وليس لدي مشكلة إن كنت مخطأ أم ساهياً 


ولكن لا يعلق لمجرد التعليق والنقد


----------



## saaddd (16 مايو 2010)

ليس في حساب الجنزير ما اسمه عدد الأسنان + 2 إن لم تصدق إسأل عمر الدهان


----------



## saaddd (16 مايو 2010)

طلبت منك توضيح الخطأ يا سيد خالد فلم أعد أسمع منك 
أرجو إفادتي


----------



## lo2yking (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا*


----------



## dabboura1234 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت تكتب منين مراجع المعلومات 
مع الف شكر0


----------



## ايهم عيسى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان يكون الشرح والتوضيح باللغة الهندسية (ماذا تعني بالحبة) وكيف يمكن ان تعطي تعريف للموديول والاقطار - لذلك الهندسة تحتاج الى رسومات للتوضيح


----------



## ahmedyou (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ,ارجو افادتي اذا كانت لديك معلومات بهذا الموضوع
لدي ثلاثة بوابات طول الواحده 40 سم اريد ربطها على التوالي بحيث تتحرك الاولى زاوية 45درجه والثانيه 90 درجه والثالثه 135درجه وتكون على الاولى مسنن واحد والاخيره مسنن واحد والتي بالمنتصف مسننين مركبه لغرض ربطها مع الاخرين .كم يكون عدد الاسنان وماقطر المسننات.اذا كان السؤال صعب ارجو المعذره. تحياتي لك


----------



## saaddd (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد للأخ أحمد*

البوابة الأولى عليها مسنن 94 سن 

البوابة الثانية عليها مسنن 47 سن 

البوابة الثالثة عليها مسنن 17 سن 

ملاحظة هامة بين كل مسننين مسنن وسيط للحفاظ على إتجاه دوران واحد 

يا ريت تختبر غيري بهالسؤال قبل ما تشوف الحل 

وإذا ما عرفت كيف تعطي الحركة للأول قول ولا تستحي 

وإنشاء الله يكون الحل مظبوط وللأمانة البوبة 130 فيها فرق لا يذكر 

مع تحيات عمر أبو محمد


----------



## saaddd (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*تصليح الرد*

البوابة الأولى عليها مسنن 96 سن 

البوابة الثانية عليها مسنن 48 سن 

البوابة الثالثة عليها مسنن 18 سن 

ملاحظة هامة بين كل مسننين مسنن وسيط للحفاظ على إتجاه دوران واحد 

يا ريت تختبر غيري بهالسؤال قبل ما تشوف الحل 

وإذا ما عرفت كيف تعطي الحركة للأول قول ولا تستحي 

وإنشاء الله يكون الحل مظبوط السابق للدرجة 130 أما هذا فللدرجة 135 

مع تحيات عمر أبو محمد


----------



## ahmedyou (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لخدمة العلم ,سأعمل بالارقام التي ارسلتها لي مشكورا وأخبرك .
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed.Osman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلومات قيمة جدا
شكرا لك​*


----------



## نزاردرويش (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اصدقائي اذا ممكن تعرفونا على الموديلات حتى نستطيع تعلم عملية الحساب 

يعني كم موديل وما هي الموديلات 

وشكرااااااا


----------



## khaled.33 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا حساب القطر المتوسط مضبوط والعمق مضبوط المشكلة في القطر الخارجي واليك حسابة p/tan180\z}+0.45*p ويا ريت تتاكد من القانون دة علي اكثر من ترس استناندر ملحوظة يوجد اكثر من قانون واسف لتاخري في الرد وشكراااا ملحوظة انا اعرف قوانين التروس الحلزونية بس يمكن يكون في جديد انا معرفوش


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (3 يناير 2011)

لابد من الهدواء يامهندسين ويجب على كل واحد منا عرض وجهة نظره بدون تعصب


----------



## hussin_elmassry (22 سبتمبر 2011)

نرجو ان نستفيد اكثر واكثر عن هذا الموضوع وندخل فى الترس الحلزونى ارجو ذلك


----------



## hussin_elmassry (22 سبتمبر 2011)

khaled.33 قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا حساب القطر المتوسط مضبوط والعمق مضبوط المشكلة في القطر الخارجي واليك حسابة p/tan180\z}+0.45*p ويا ريت تتاكد من القانون دة علي اكثر من ترس استناندر ملحوظة يوجد اكثر من قانون واسف لتاخري في الرد وشكراااا ملحوظة انا اعرف قوانين التروس الحلزونية بس يمكن يكون في جديد انا معرفوش



اتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتك ومعلوماتك


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا 
لايوجد في الهندسة شي اسمة حبة 
وان هناك بعض الخطا في المعادلات
واتمنى ان تكتب المعادلات باللغة الانكليزية لتكون واضحة اوتكتب بالعربي على شكل معادلة


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

ممكن لو سمحت تعرفني الغلط فين


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

يا ريت تقترح تسمية للحبة تكون وافية المعنى وبتصوري باللغة العربيه تعم الفائدة فهذا الموضوع أكيد لغير المهندسين لأن المهندسين يعرفونه


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

للعلم القطر الخارجي لا يهم بقدر أهمية قطر السفل ويوجد عندي مسننات استاندر يابانية ربما تكون كما قلت والفرق لا يتجاوز .5 مم بكل الأحوال وبعتذر منك ما فهمت من المعادلة كونها باللغة الأنكليزية إلا أن الإضافة للقطر الوسطي .45 بدل .66 من قطر الحبة كما أسميها أنا ولا أعرف أن أستعرض عضلاتي بكتابة المعادلة باللغة الإنكليزية فقد دونتها للفائدة للمصنعين الذين تتفاوت ثقافتهم وأرجو أن يكون الشرح وافياً علماً أنني لم أسمع هذا الإقتراح إلا منك بعد 70000 مشاهدة


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

موجود حساب الترس الحلزوني في بقية المواضيع


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

قياس من منتصف بسماري حلقة الجنزير /((180/ عدد الأسنان )جيب)= قطر دائرة الوسط


----------



## saaddd (16 أكتوبر 2016)

أول مرة بسمعها يا ريت تكون جاد والمشاركة فعالة وليست مهزئة وإن كان ولا بد أعطي مثال لا يوجد في حساب الجنزير شيء أسمه +2


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (28 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم
ممكن احد الاخوة يساعدني عندي جزء مكسور فيه مسنن داخلي قياساته بالنظام الانكليزي القطر الداخلي 377.8 والقطر الخارجي 399.6 وعدد الاسنان 76 علما ان الجزء pressure plateيستخدم ملحق للكلج 
علما ان الجزء الذي يتعشق معه هو شفت قطرةالخارجي396 
ماهي الخطوات الواجب عمل بها لغرض رسم خريطة للجزء المكسور عند توفر هذه البيانات وكيف يمكن معرفة زاوية الضغط 
اتمنى اجد الرد خلال هذا اليوووم


----------

